# Turbo Jam



## SlimSugar (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried Turbo Jam? I am really thinking about getting this. Here's the website to check it out. I'm 26 5'10 and 156 lbs. It's hard for me to go and join a gym because I need a friend or some kind of motivation to keep me there for sometime to actually do a good workout. I saw this infomerical about this and it looked like lots of fun. Looking at me a lot of people think, Gee she's slim she doesn't need to work out but I do. I got a little tummy thats getting way out of control and I could stand to tighten up my thighs and glutes.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2008)

i bought the entire set.  i love it!  its really fun compared to other excercise videos.  i used it hard core for the first 2 weeks i had it, doing it mon-fri.  then i got lazy and stopped.  im just lazy by nature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  when i get enough energy i plan on starting it back up.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

omg!!!! i luuuuv turbo jam but i haven't been able to do it recently since my dorm room is too small to do any sort of workout in so i just go 2 the campus gym now...but i do miss turbo jam a lot but its one of the funnest workouts really but I eventually got sick of the music lol I've been hoping my gym would start having turbo kick classes but no such luck


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 22, 2008)

I am really considering buying it. It looks like a lot of fun to do and if you have to do it alone its not so bad. I plan on attempting to get my little sister to start it with me so that I have someone company then she can taper off when I get the hang of it.


----------



## COBI (Jan 22, 2008)

I really enjoy Turbo Jam, but I was a Turbo Kick instructor before it came out.  If you work it, it is a great workout.  Don';t use my "body" as a judge of the program; I need to eat a LOT cleaner than I do.  Exercise is only one piece of a healthy lifestyle.  

One thing I can tell you is that testimonials are real; I always wondered in the past about informercials, but I know that these are really people who credit Turbo with changing their lives (because I was there for filming of the original TJ infomercial in 2005.)

This is a pic of me, Chalene and my friend at the original Turbo Jam info filming.  This is after Chalene did a 2-hour class for filming (with stop times to switch out participants in the class.)  And Chalene really is nice.





This is in Boston at the 2006 Evolution Fitness Conference.  This is me, Mindy (the modification provider in the TJ videos), Christine (the National Promotions Director for Powder Blue Productions, Chalene's company) and my friend.  For anyone with the videos, Mindy is the sweetest thing in person. 





Seriously, those two (Christine and Mindy) had both already presented workshops at that point of the day; I don't know what PBP teaches them, but notice a trend with all these ladies (including Chalene) looking great after working out.  In fairness, they all SWEAT, but just know how to clean it up quickly.

In the end, Beachbody has a great return policy.  I've returned several other programs to them because they were not right for what I need to stay engaged with a program.

Some youtube clips:
Elite 11 posted by Beachbody: YouTube - Turbo Jam Maximum Results Elite 11 Moves Check out the girl who had 7 children; her abs are sick.
Kickin' Core posted by Chalene: YouTube - Kickin Core Turbo Jam Ball Workout


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, that was great of you to post this information. I was always skeptical about those infomercials but this one seems like its so much fun to do. I enjoyed Tae-bo but I really never got back into doing it (and also because I didnt have tapes) but I did it in college with some of my friends and I did notice a difference in tone with my body. I am still heavily thinking about it and all your comments are just inviting me to purchase the package. 

My work hours are crazy and I go to school right after so my eating and sleeping habits are the worst. I am a lazy sack-o-sugar and I need something to boost my stamina to keep moving throughout the day. I even started taking multi vitamins again to try to get my metabolism back up. 

Its hard work but someones gotta do it!


----------



## farra712 (Jan 26, 2008)

Turbo Jam is awesome!  Its a lot of fun, and it really keeps me pumped up.  Even when i get really tired, I seem to get over it more quickly than with other workouts.  It really works up a sweat in a short amount of time, which I like as well.  I would recommend getting it through an ebay seller or someone besides beachbody.com.  I have read a lot of horror stories about them billing people for things that they didn't want or enrolling them in programs that they have to pay for without the buyers permission.  Maybe look on amazon or something if you want to buy from a business rather than a regular person.  I would highly recommend it. though!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 27, 2008)

turbo jam is fun!  i think you should get it if you are going to commit.   i also like hip hop abs.  if you get tired of the music, just mute the tv and put on your own music.  i think slim in 6 is better by means of body shaping.  i find slim in 6 the most challenging.  the pillates series is good for muscle toning, flexibility and muscle toning which is kinda boring for me!  p90x just looks too damn crazy, so i never even bothered with that one....  i definitely enjoy mixing up the videos.  maybe one day i will do 1 hour of slim in 6, the next day i will do turbo jam.  these videos keep me in shape and i never have to deal with the horrors of gyms.  they're great because you do them at home.  i highly reccomend adding some wrist and ankle weights (2-3 lbs).  it really maximizes your work out!

i've been really lazy lately and haven't been doing anything.  i get my morning exercise running to the bus everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck with turbo jam.  i believe that you will see results with determination and commitment!


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_Turbo Jam is awesome! Its a lot of fun, and it really keeps me pumped up. Even when i get really tired, I seem to get over it more quickly than with other workouts. It really works up a sweat in a short amount of time, which I like as well. I would recommend getting it through an ebay seller or someone besides beachbody.com. I have read a lot of horror stories about them billing people for things that they didn't want or enrolling them in programs that they have to pay for without the buyers permission. Maybe look on amazon or something if you want to buy from a business rather than a regular person. I would highly recommend it. though!_

 

Wow, thanks. I did order it from ebay but I made sure it was the same exact stuff... and the $70 of freebies like the gloves and diet plan came included for $66 with shipping free! How sweet of a deal is that!!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Jan 27, 2008)

Get It..I've done TJ off and on for about a year..and I can say that you'll get your money worth and then some..


----------

